# Attempt to draw on leather



## VotTak (Nov 10, 2020)

Basically almost finished knife. SanMai blank from
Serafim Hlubish
, handle - nickel silver and stabilized mammoth tooth casted in resin with black Perlex.
Leather sheath coming with it. It is tooled leather with design drawing of mammoth( well I tried, I'm not an artist so....)

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 10, 2020)

So many complex components came together to make this wickedly cool knife and sheath. Your artwork is better than you think! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 10, 2020)

Very well done. Link doesn't work for me but I searched him on Instagram. The mammoth tooth is awesome and the sheath is great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 10, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Very well done. Link doesn't work for me but I searched him on Instagram. The mammoth tooth is awesome and the sheath is great


and the Damascus blade is pretty spectacular as well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Nov 10, 2020)

Fantastic looking knife and sheath. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 10, 2020)

Fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Nov 10, 2020)

Wow! Looks great! If you don’t mind me asking, what does something like that go for?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 10, 2020)

Man that is awesome. Great work on both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2020)

I think all of it looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks a lot guys for such a nice words. 

In regards of link to blacksmith ... I was copying it from my facebook page, so I guess it is just facebook link. In case it is against the rules than I will fix it. Otherwise you can find him on on facebook(not sure he is good with English, but he is definitely good in Ukrainian)


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 10, 2020)

Beautiful knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 10, 2020)

Nice leather work. If I tried to draw a mamoth, it would look like abstract art of a drunk person...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 12, 2020)

That is great work. Is this something you are selling? If so I am with @El Guapo and would love to hear pricing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VotTak (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm selling but not this one. The reason is that handle from mammoth molar. It is very hard, brittle, basically rock. It takes too much time to work on it and even if I charge USA minimum hourly rate it will be too much and will not make sense. So if handle is from stabilized wood, hybrid, micarta or ... whatever than it can be for sale


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 15, 2020)

VotTak said:


> I'm selling but not this one. The reason is that handle from mammoth molar. It is very hard, brittle, basically rock. It takes too much time to work on it and even if I charge USA minimum hourly rate it will be too much and will not make sense. So if handle is from stabilized wood, hybrid, micarta or ... whatever than it can be for sale


That's strange! Everything has a price but whatever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 16, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> That's strange! Everything has a price but whatever!


I bet it would be $800 plus, based on what little i know about mastodon molar


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 16, 2020)

That is a great looking piece deserving of a respectable owner for sure. As for the mammoth on the sheath,looking at it, tusk on the right, if you had a jagged edge to show as if the hair of the beast hid the end of the tusk as it came out of the skull may have been an improvement. Either way, still far better than what I could do. Great job.


----------



## VotTak (Nov 16, 2020)

Thanks a lot @Mr. Peet . 
Now as you pointed that, I see it as well. You are definitely right.
But you know when you did something for first time ... than you are so proud... till you noticed one mistake, than another, and another... Well, it encourages to make something better, more accurate, pay more attention to details... 
So, I started new one...
It is in very rough state, but you see it anyway, it is long way to finish that handle... and than sheath...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

